# which is weirder? the zombie gnomes or the bagel heads



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

BAGELHEADS


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

...wow...


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

ummmmmm...........bagel heads?


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

I just have to ask WHY????
I like bagels in my belly but not on my forehead. Oh the confusion.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They forgot the cream cheese and lox.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Almost the weirdest trend I've ever heard of. Weirdest is tattooing the whites of your eyes. This is still not a normal thing.

**EDIT**
@Roxy: The cream cheese is inside their skulls. No idea where the lox is, though.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

how odd...

it takes all kinds, i suppose.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

I was going to ask the same question Retrodoll.........WHY!!????????????


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

As my Momma would say..."Other people's children" just strange the things people will do to their bodies. Can't imagine the aches and pains they are going to have when they get older.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That is just plain weird. To each their own I guess. 

Is a bagel so cool that you want your forehead to look like one? I didn't get that memo.


----------

